
Simple Sabotage Field Manual (1944) [pdf] - soroso
https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-archive/2012-featured-story-archive/CleanedUOSSSimpleSabotage_sm.pdf
======
kiliantics
There's another great manual they dropped over Nicaragua to instruct people on
how to take down the state. Comes with helpful illustrations and everything!

[http://www.picassodreams.com/picasso_dreams/2006/06/cia_sabo...](http://www.picassodreams.com/picasso_dreams/2006/06/cia_sabotage_ma.html)

~~~
leggomylibro
This is hilarious. I like how they slowly go from 'be lazy' to 'outright
violence.' Why don't we make these for our modern conflicts? North Korea, the
sprawling Middle East stuff, those crazy Russians around Georgia/Ukraine...

"Call in sick and throw tools in the sewers. Threaten your boss by telephone
and cut up the upholstery of vehicles. Put nails in battery cells. Paint
seditious slogans. Burn down a warehouse."

------
uncle_d
Sounds like standard .gov operating procedure:

«When possible, refer all matters to committees, for "further study and
consideration." Attempt to make the committee as large as possible — never
less than five.»

~~~
aluhut
Or standard office procedures:

> Hold conferences when there is more critical work to be done.

> To lower morale and with it, production, be pleasant to inefficient workers;
> give them undeserved promotions.

And there is also the standard "I want to keep my job move":

> Never pass on your skill and experience to a new or less skillful worker.

------
sverige
I just realized that I've worked with quite a few CIA plants, especially in
the insurance industry.

------
throwaway67823
So the Anarchist Cookbook is terrorist literature [1], but this guide is fine?

> To create a briefer but even hotter flame, put celluloid such as you might
> find in an old comb, into a nest of plain or saturated paper which is to be
> fired by a candle.

[1]
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7030096.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7030096.stm)

~~~
na85
>So the Anarchist Cookbook is terrorist literature [1], but this guide is
fine?

If you are just now discovering that the state holds itself to a different
standard than its citizens, you must have been living under a rock.

~~~
kpil
The whole idea with the (modern, democratic) state is that certain task are
delegated and exclusive to the state.

Revenge and killing people is for instance delegated to the judicial system,
the police, and the military. Without it we would be back to tribal wars.

------
gexla
* Invent social media

* Every Friday is mariachi band day

* Cater lunch, spike the food with laxatives

------
flyinglizard
Should have included open space offices.

~~~
quantumhobbit
"Contrive as many interruptions to your work as you can."

Should cover open offices

------
EGreg
This is also the manual for running a regular Dilbert type corporation :)

------
cat199
As clear evidence as I've ever seen that the modern corporate state is truly a
plot. :D

------
cJ0th
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12253276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12253276)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4831363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4831363)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10493881)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=833443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=833443)

^ previous discussions

~~~
PappaPatat
Click the "past" link above yields many more and saves you the trouble of
searching and C&Ping these links. You're welcome.

~~~
cJ0th
Woah ... How could I have missed that?! Thanks

------
endymi0n
Looks like Putin's winning strategy was an American export. How ironic indeed.

------
BatFastard
Why publish this at all? It adds no value to society.

~~~
shubb
In a democracy, it is important for normal people to understand what our
governments have done in the past, in order to know what they may be doing
today.

Today, Venezuela is on fire. The opposition claim this is due to government
ineptitude, and the government, at times, claims it is due to foreign
interference.

If this sort of thing were going on, even if we agreed with it, our
governments could not tell us that they were doing these things, or they would
be less effective. So we must study history to understand what may be
contributing to events around the world.

It might help us decide how to vote.

Though as demonstrated in the most recent US election, nothing really changes,
just the wall paper.

~~~
BatFastard
I agree its important to know what the government has done in the past. What I
disagree with is making all of that available to anyone with access to the
internet. I just imagine 11 year old boys trying this stuff out on the school.

That is what you learned from the last election? What I learned is that people
can be fooled very easily. And that they can not differentiate between a
qualified candidate and a pompous narcissist. But that is just my opinion.

